# Video challenge - can't open .MOV files



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

I didn't see a video section specifically so I hope a video question here is okay.... 

I've got a friend with a lot of .MOV files (as compared to .mov) that we can't open to look at. I'm suspecting they are an older codec of Quicktime.

I have tried to open them with Quicktime 10 and 7, VLC, Handbrake, mpegstreamclip and even imovie (why not?).... Is there another video player out there that'll open this older file?

thanks in advance.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Have you tried just changing the suffix to .mov? 

If it dies not do the trick you can always change it back.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I highly doubt that upper- or lower-case .mov / .MOV makes any kind of difference...

You could try installing the old QuickTime 7 to see if it can handle those files (drag-and-drop onto the QT7 player, or right-click "Open With" to ensure it doesn't go to the system default "new" QT player).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

As CubaMark said I do not think upper or lower matters for the extension. I know it does not with other formats such as PDF.

You sure the movies are not damaged or corrupted? Do none of them work?

You could try converting one with handbrake to mp4. If that works you at least have a solution. If there are a tone of files you can download an app called "batch handbrake" that lets you drop a bunch of files to covert, just let it go over night or run all day. 

I made a quick movie in iMovie which no longer gives you any real export options. I had a short .mp4 video. I changed the extension to .mov/.MOV. It opened and played in Quicktime without issue.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Have you tried just changing the suffix to .mov?
> 
> If it dies not do the trick you can always change it back.


I hadn't thought of that one and have had success doing that with other kinds of video files! ....sadly..I just tried it and nope! didn't work. 

Thanks though.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

> You could try installing the old QuickTime 7 to see if it can handle those files (drag-and-drop onto the QT7 player, or right-click "Open With" to ensure it doesn't go to the system default "new" QT player).


I have installed it and tried it but no-go.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

wonderings said:


> You sure the movies are not damaged or corrupted? Do none of them work?


I don't think they are. There are a lot of them, too. Anyway to tell if they are damaged?



wonderings said:


> You could try converting one with handbrake to mp4.


Tried handbrake but it doesn't recognize it as a valid source.



wonderings said:


> I made a quick movie in iMovie which no longer gives you any real export options. I had a short .mp4 video. I changed the extension to .mov/.MOV. It opened and played in Quicktime without issue.


I haven't tried opening it in iMovie. Maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

A quick google search on .mov files brought up this:

- A file with the MOV file extension is an Apple QuickTime Movie file that's stored in a QuickTime File Format (QTFF) container file.
- Apple's iTunes and QuickTime programs, VLC, Windows Media Player and Elmedia Player are all able to play MOV files.
- Another way to open MOV files on a computer is by using Google Drive.

Should work with Quicktime, does it give you a message when try to open with Quicktime?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

mcoltezo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't see a video section specifically so I hope a video question here is okay....
> 
> ...


Perian might help, all depending on how that mov was encoded:
https://www.perian.org


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

polywog said:


> Perian might help, all depending on how that mov was encoded:
> https://www.perian.org


No longer available at that link. :-(

Thanks, though.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you tried opening one of the files on a different computer to rule out that computer having an issue? I see no reason why a .mov file would no longer work.


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

*Perian has retired*

Stepping out on a limb, I think .MOV/.mov files (there's no difference) are pretty incorruptible.

Latest Perian v1.3.2 is available on Macupdate (v1.2.3 on the Perian site: https://www.perian.org). The Perian recommend switching over to Niceplayer or M Player OS X. 

There are a lot of other players out there but I don't think that's your problem. It's either a glitch on the computer you're using or a tweak in the files themselves. (Almost) everything is recoverable but you may have to decide how important those files are to you. Good luck!


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Is there a movie you can upload so other can try the movie?


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts about this! I'll try another computer as suggested and.....

I'll see about uploading a file if I can. It'll have to be in a few days but will see if I can.

Thanks!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Have you tried opening it with VLC Player? Works for most anything in my experience.

https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------

